# Last WW1 Q



## B29WereWolf (Sep 12, 2010)

With the passing of Harry Patch, are there any WW1 vets still alive? I doubt it because they'd have to be 110 or so. Just curious. With all the WW2 vets quickly passing away, would be interesting to know the WW1 vets that outlived the ones from WW2.


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Remote
but not out of the question. There may be survivors who just locked those memories away as too terrible to deal with, so we don't know about them.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 12, 2010)

There are a few, but I don't think any of them actually saw combat.

List of surviving veterans of World War I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, less then a handfull.


----------

